# How Bored at Work Are You?



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

I am quite bored, myself.

My boss has asked me to write a comprehensive marketing plan for the next year for our firm.

I tell you, it's spine-tingling, knuckle-biting excitement. :crazy:


Kind Regards,


Chase


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

I have too much work to do, no time to be bored...


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

I get bored a lot too. I just had a review and am apparently doing pretty well. But I only need a few hours a week to complete my assigments and tend to do little more than read AAAC, the NYTimes, and shopping websites...


----------



## the law (Sep 16, 2008)

Boss is out of town today. :aportnoy:

But I'm still pretty busy. :icon_smile:


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

We are a small mom and pop sized printing factory with 24 employees right now. We are really feeling the effects of the poor economy. We are normally slow this time of year, but not this slow. I'm the boss's son, so I usually have plenty of time to be bored.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Bored? I'm retired...who's got time to be bored(!)?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Bored and Stressed out. I lost my clerical assistant in a downsizing. Now I have to do all her work (which was almost enough for a 40 hour week) which is not really stimulating, but has to be done and try to do what a controller is supposed to do, too.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Like Eagle I too am retired so there is no boredom at work. I do have a little part-time job where I go sit in my office for 12 hours a week, but that really isn't long enough to get bored.

I retired at age 56 and many of my friends warned me that I would get bored with no job to go to each day. They suggested that I should not retire that early. So what did I do? Every morning at about 8:00 I would call my friends at their jobs and tell them that I was sitting on the couch in my pajamas, drinking coffee, and watching "_Morning Joe_". No matter how bored I might be doing that, it was better than working. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

I think this is one of the best parts about being self employed...for the first time in my life, I am actually bored when I am NOT working! I LOVE my job...I love seeing clients, I love looking through fabric books coming up with ideas, I love organizing clients folders and thinking about "what's next" for them, I love talking to clients both personally and professionally, I love doing fittings and deliveries when I get to see my work on someone and seeing the look on their face when they see the garments and put them on...ok, I guess I am rambling but I feel so lucky - I am one of the fortunate people that TRULY loves my job and pretty much everything it entails!


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Can a person be very busy but somewhat bored? If so then that would be my case. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm an accountant. If things get exciting, someone's probably going to jail...


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

You're breaking my heart!


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

I have been sentenced to the Cyberia to work in a soulless data mine with evil trolls whose idea of what is hip makes my skin crawl, and yes they are all 30 somethings.
The only thing keeping me sane is my coworker a retired senior military officer who is only working to pay off his third wife and refers to me as young man( I mean its not everyday a 50 year old is called this). 

Oh the current economic imbroglio has been a distraction from the hell of Cyberia.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

An impossibility for me! I have the best job in the world--I'm an academic philosopher in a great department in a great school!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

not really,when there's a slow day I'm bored but when there's an active day then I'm out there collecting carts.


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm flying out today, so I'm a lame duck at work. +1 more post.


----------



## george16george (Sep 19, 2008)

I would actually pay money to be bored right now....

Thank goodness tomorrow is Friday...then I'll be bored all weekend sitting on my rear end watching TV. I love weekends.


----------



## Ethologist (Sep 30, 2008)

I think I am in the minority. I can not think of a single moment that I am bored. But, no one knows. I am a newly minted college prof, so between teaching and doing research, I am having a blast , but who knows....:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

Ethologist said:


> I think I am in the minority. I can not think of a single moment that I am bored. But, no one knows. I am a newly minted college prof, so between teaching and doing research, I am having a blast , but who knows....:icon_smile_wink:


Darn, I minored in ethology in college! Irenäus Eibl-Eibesfeldt is my hero!

Buzz


----------



## pichao (Apr 13, 2008)

I only work because I have to, it is purely an economic issue.

That does not mean I dislike my work, I have a very good and interesting job.

But I would prefer to spend my time travelling, developing own projects, reading books, etc.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

george16george said:


> I would actually pay money to be bored right now....
> 
> Thank goodness tomorrow is Friday...then I'll be bored all weekend sitting on my rear end watching TV. I love weekends.


How much would it cost to be bored?


----------



## Pale Male (Mar 24, 2008)

*The Cure for Boredom is...*

Curiosity. There is no Cure for Curiosity.

Mrs. Parker knew so very much.

Note to Chase Hamilton: Less "Gray Gardens", More "South Pacific".


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, when the CEO and my manager who is a VP are in here exchanging Austin Powers quotes and tossing a stress ball around I'll saw we aren't too busy and boredom may abound. Its funny though to see a couple execs goofing off.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Pale Male said:


> Note to Chase Hamilton: Less "Gray Gardens", More "South Pacific".


No _Grey Gardens_ at AAAC, Pale Male?

I gotta respectively disagree: _Grey Gardens_ is *all about clothes*, just like AAAC: :icon_smile:

"The Revolutionary Costume For Today":

(Speaking)
Oh, hi. Thank heaven you're here.
You look absolutely terrific, honestly.
(Mother wanted me to come out in a kimono so we had quite a fight...)

(Singing)
The best kind of clothes for a protest pose
Is this ensemble of pantyhose
Pulled over the shorts, worn under the skirt
That doubles as a cape.

To reveal you in capri pants
You fashion out of ski pants,
In a jersey knit designed to fit
The contour of your shape.
Then cinch it with a cord from the drape.

And that's the revolutionary costume for today.
To show the polo riders, in khakis and topsiders,
Just what a revolutionary costume has to say.
It can't be ordered from L.L. Bean.
There's more to living than kelly green.
And that's the revolution, I mean.

Da da da da dum...

(Speaking)
Just listen to this: The Hamptons Bee, July, 1972:
"The elderly bed-ridden aunt of former First Lady Jacqueline Kennedy,
Mrs. Edith Bouvier Beale..."

My very own mother, can you imagine?

"...and her adult daughter, Miss Edie Beale,
a former debutante once known as Body Beautiful Beale..."

They called me Body Beautiul Beale, it's true -
that was my whaddyacallit, my uh ... sobriquet.

"...are living on Long Island in a garbage-ridden, filthy 28-room house with 52 cats,
fleas, cobwebs, and virtually no plumbing.
After vociferous complaints from neighbors,
the Board of Health took legal action against the reclusive pair."

Why, it's the most disgusting, atrocious thing ever to happen in America!

(Singing)
You fight City Hall with a Persian shawl
That used to hang on the bedroom wall,
Pinned under the chin, adorned with a pin
And pulled into a twist.

Reinvent the objet trouve,
Make a poncho from a duvet,
Then you can be with cousin Lee
On Mr. Blackwell's list.
The full-length velvet glove hides the fist.

And that's the revolutionary costume for today.
Subvert the CrisCraft boaters, those Nixon-Agnew voters.
Armies of conformity are headed right your way.
To make a statement you need not be
In Boston Harbor upending tea.
And that's a Revolution, to me.

Staunch!
There's nothin' worse, I tell ya,
Staunch!
S-T-A-U-N-C-H.
Staunch women, we just don't weaken.
A little known fact to the fascist pack
Who comes here for antiquin'.

Da da da da dum...

(Speaking)
Honestly, they can get you in East Hampton for wearing red shoes on a Thursday -
and all that sort of thing.
I don't know whether you know that - I mean, do you know that?
They can get you for almost anything - it's a mean, nasty, Republican town.

(Singing)
The best kind of shoes to express bold views
Are strapless mules in assertive hues
Like fuscia or peach, except on the beach,
In which case you wear flats.

When I stood before the nation
At Jack's inauguration,
In a high-heeled pump, I got the jump
on Jackie's pillbox hat.
Just watch it where you step with the cat!

And that's the revolutionary costume pour du jour.
You mix 'n' match and, Presto!
A fashion manifesto.
That's why a revolutionary costume's de rigeur.
The rhododendrons are hiding spies,
The pussy willows have beady eyes.
Binoculars through the privet hedge,
They peek at you through the window ledge with guile!

We're in a Revolution!
So win the Revolution with style!

Da da da da dum.

Music: Doug Wright
Lyrics: Michael Korie

All rights reserved.


----------



## george16george (Sep 19, 2008)

Howard said:


> How much would it cost to be bored?


Let's see...

I'll give you my pay for the day. If I'm bored, that means you are working for me. 

Do we have a deal?


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Miket61 said:


> I'm an accountant._ If things get exciting, someone's probably going to jail_...


Ha ha.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

george16george said:


> Let's see...
> 
> I'll give you my pay for the day. If I'm bored, that means you are working for me.
> 
> Do we have a deal?


How much are you paid by the hour,George?


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm so bored at work today that I think my boss' lame, sexist jokes are actually funny. :crazy:


--Chase


----------

